# It is now April.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Even the northern states and lower Canada will for the most part be thawing totaly out this month. 
To early to plant yet in the north and Canada for the most part except the hardest cold weather plants.
But it is a time to plan the garden gather seeds and other supplies too. 

It is the time to wander the woods and gather Morals and other shroons. It is the month to gather fiddle heads and ramps too.

Do not go touching the baby fawns you may find later in the month. they have not been abandoned by mom she is not far away. 









Is the month to turkey hunt in many places. Wild turkey is very good if fixed properly taking into consideration they have not been injected with butter and other things at a processing plant.










No April foolin weather is about to get a bit warmer also.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Today and the last two years.

8:27 AM 4-2-19

38F, feels like 31F, humidity 61%, wind SSW at 10.4 MPH, over cast.

Yesterdays high 42F, wind was chilly though.



6:53 AM. 4-2-18

17F, feels like 17F, humidity 88%, wind calm, getting lite.

Yesterdays high 38F.


8:20 AM 4-2-17.


31F, feels like 31F, humidity 99%, wind calm, sunny

Yesterdays high 54F.

From my weather journal.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got up to 50F here today, wind was pretty steady at 17 MPH but was gusting some to 38 MPH.

I took the time to wash my truck. it got really muddy Sunday from the melting snow and Saturdays rain. I don't like to let it go dirty if I can help it.

I want to get around and make a 90 degree power washer wand so I can clean the under carriage really good. Will be able to remove winter salt residue anbd the mud when I drive down a muddy road.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a bit of rain last evening, started out freezeing but changed to regular rain.

34F, at 4:49 AM.

Turkey flocks are splitting up now it seems. 

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Lower 40s and chance of rain today. Purple finches ans blackbirds came back a few days ago. Started tomatoes on the first. Cherokee purple, Amana orange, and Oregon spring broke ground today. I can't wait for homegrown tomatoes, yum.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

great pictures!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday was a beautiful spring day. Got to 60F is still 45F at 5:30 AM.

 Al


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

we had a thunderstorm blow through yesterday. in which it delivered a bunch of hail.it put a spider web crack in my windshield. and a bunch in dings in the body n hood of my car.gonna take pics and inform the insurance company.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Whenever I see hail I head for a tree to get under..Saved me a few times...


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

jimLE said:


> we had a thunderstorm blow through yesterday. in which it delivered a bunch of hail.it put a spider web crack in my windshield. and a bunch in dings in the body n hood of my car.gonna take pics and inform the insurance company.


Hopefully insurance will cover you...I've had so many bad experiences with them in the past I just don't trust them anymore!


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

we're spose to get another bad storm.and it's on it's way.gonna get 60+mph winds.but not sure about hail thoe


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have had a string of beautiful spring days drying things out where you can walk and not collect mud on your boots.

Yesterday I was changeing the oil on our Buick getting ready for the first show of the year Saturday. I had to go to the barn to get a funnel, looked out tward the pond to see deer standing in it eatting the green grass about 4 inches above the water.

I was wanting to finish the oil change before Kare called me for dinner so didn't run and get a camera. Regret that now.
Pond in July 2018.






Snow in the forecast Wednesday evening. 

But we are having more nice days than bad wet and cold days. Let the fire in the furnace go out for a few days in a row. I did start it up again last evening though.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Our spring preview was short lived.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

We have had all kinds of weather this spring. It was 65 on Monday and spitting snow today.We still have more then our share of mud though.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

"We have had a string of beautiful spring days drying things out where you can walk and not collect mud on your boots."

I can relate to this ^^^^living on our 10 acre farm in NW Ohio. After trenching a new 220V line to our old barn for my future shop, the yard was messed up all Winter long, and is just now to the point that I can walk/drive the tractor across it without sinking into an abysmal mess. After a few decent 60*+ days with sun, the grass is finally showing signs of starting to grow. My big tractor a John Deere 955 is still getting a new injection pump installed, so the grass can wait for a week.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looked out at 3:45 AM and it is snowing hard. Looked out at 5:00AM and it had stopped with about a inch on the ground it appeared. 

Shouldn't last long once it gets lite. Weather guesser says 40F for todays high. Also scattered rain showers thru out the rest of the day. 


 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Happy quick tracking


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

A little cooler here this morning,bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Snow melted off about 10:00 AM yesterday. Sun came out about 11:00 but the wind from the ENE kept it chilly all day.

I had for got the weather forecast where it was going to warm during rhe night. I loaded the furnace to the brim on a few coals at 6:00PM. House was perfect at 2:30 AM when I woke up.

Figure the Oak I put in there didn't catch hot from the coals and smoldered for a bit.
Raining now and a cool week end so will keep a fire in the furnace all week end.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

40F feels like 34F, humidity 62%, wind W at 10.4 MPH.

Getting ready to go to the car show in Midland about an hour and a half away.

 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Really enjoyed yesterday's weather. . .got up to 64, bright blue sky & a comfy breeze. Got a lot done outdoors & will get more done today. It's currently 43F out with a decent forecast for today.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Saturday, I ate a good breakfast, and was running the chainsaw by 10 am. We had alot of downed dead ash trees over the Winter, and I was able to cut up many of them. I didn't haul, split, or stack any of the wood, so I still have plenty to do, but was pleased to have a cool, sunny day to run 4 tank fulls of mix through my Stihl MS 310 with a 20" bar. It really helped that I had filed the rakers on my saw chains a bit, so the cutters were able to eat deeper, and throw bigger chips. I was done by mid afternoon , and able to go out for a nice dinner with my extended family.....37* and a windy rain today (YUK).


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't enjoy it one bit. snow early then rain the rest of the day. then when I looked out at 3:00AM this morning it was snowing hard. Must have quit becuse at 7:00 I look out and there is a little snow but not much really.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a lot of strong winds here, but it is a little warmer


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Been raining here off 'n' on since late yesterday. Completing some indoor 'to do' list tasks. The misses is canning & baking some goodies. Did get some outdoor work done yesterday.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday warmed up in the afternoon but by the time it did I was tired. I had went shopping yesterday for a part to fix our walk out door slider wheels.

Finally settled on a 2 1/2 inch long 1/4 20 bolt to fix it, for now.

Kare and I did look at some new could replace it doors.


 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It was raining earlier, we are in for a little cool down in Delaware..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It was cool here in Michigan yesterday and the wind made it feel like Febuary at 31F.

so cold I went and cut up some wood split it and stacked it in the furnace room.


 Al


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Good outdoor working weather yesterday. Been raining since early morning. More rain on the way over the next few days.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rained about all day yesterday, some times really heavy and some times just a mist. Total by 6:00 PM was 8 tenths still raining when I went to bed at 11:00PM but haven't checked the rain gauge.

I am totaly disgusted with the April weather this year it has for the most part been 5F to 10F below the normal April temps.

At least the sun is shineing today and looks pretty out every thing all damp wet and reflecting the sun shine.

I must admit I am not thrilled with 2019 so far as weather goes.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Two beautiful days in a row really decent spring days. Should have knowen it wouldn't last as it has been raiining again this morning.
We have not even dried out from the 9 tenths of an inch Saturday yet.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Maybe April with get in the normal April mood by the end of the month. 


 Al


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we are having the same weather as the UP. the rain really helped get rid of the snow.
I am cleaning carburetors of weed whackers and post hole digger and next, the mantis type weeder.
I sit on a lawn chair and work on the bucket of the tractor for a workbench. so nice outside except for the one rainy day. we live on a slope so our yard dries very quickly.. the river at the bottom of our slope ran over the road for about a day..
washed the shoulder and a few feet of blacktop away.
does this every couple of years. I don't know why the township doesn't wise up and blacktop all the way down to the bottom of the ditch. or at least dump big stones along there .. God know, we have plenty of rocks around here..
.....jiminwisc..... wausau


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

As long as the sunny 65-70 weather continues, I will be breaking my back securing this season's wood supply (splitting/stacking). In the last 3 days, I have moved at least 25 FEL bucket fulls of firewood (each FEL full is 3 days supply).

This kind of leaves me gimping around with aching muscles, but it also keeps me in shape, and saves about $3000 a year in propane costs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well we bit the bullet and didn't get the snow the weather guessers were calling for us to get during the night.

But we did get more rain, some thing we really didn't need. I transplanted 9 Forsythia plants Friday, pretty much mudded them in really. 

The long range fore cast has us getting 4 days of rain this up coming week out of 7.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rain in the forecast for later today, the last of the month.

More rain in the forecast for tomorrow, the first one of May.

 Al


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep, hard to get anything accomplished on the farm with rain everyday (here in NW Ohio)..I might have to resort to cleaning the barn.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

April finished off wet very wet. 
April had 17 days below normal temp wise.
There were only 13 days with normal or above normal temps.
There was 2 inches of rain above normal and 3 inches of snow above normal.

Good bye April hope you get your act together before next year.

 Al


----------

